# The Studio.... Your Questions Answered.



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

*Q. Why has this section been set up?

A. *When Detailing World was initially conceived it was always thought that the site would appeal to the enthusiast detailer as well as the pro. The site has grown beyond our wildest dreams and we are linked too from all over the world and we have the finest suppliers of products combined with some of the most outstanding detailers in the world on the site.

In the last six months we have been approached more and more by detailers new and old and people that want to support DW who wanted to advertise on the site and offered in some cases quite considerably amounts of money to do so. We have been a little anti setting the section up and have spent a long time thinking about the benefits and negatives to doing this. In the end we decided to make the section and charge a nominal fee for entrance and we believe any detailer that joins will reap the benefits, as for the first few it will be like having there own private forum on Detailing World to post on!
*
Q. What is it?

**A.* Quite Simply, The studio has been put in place for those members who wish to advertise there detailing/valeting business or wish to be a supporter at Detailing World. 
*
Q. What benefits can I expect when joining?

A. *There are many benefits to joining including:

1) Exclusive access to the Studio section for posting detailed vehicles. (only paid members of this scheme will be able to do this)
2) Your Company Name and Logo can appear on all pictures in the Studio Section. 
3) Your company homepage can be linked on your profile page.
4) Signature link on forum subject to a size and character limit.
5) Increased Private Message Mailbox 250 messages.
6) Exclusive DW Supporter Title.
7) Access to "The Business" Section.
8) Listed details 
9) A review of a random Detailer will take place giving you more exposure.
(Please do not advertise products for sale on your site )

*Please Note.*This is for Detailing companies and those that do not fall into e-tailer/Retailer and wish to join to sell products (we have a seperate scheme for that). Membership to this scheme may be revoked at any time without notice should any detailer/company be found to be abusing the system.

*Q. I have a detailing company, do i HAVE to join?

A. Absolutley NOT*. This section of the site has been made due to an increased number of requests by detailers for a place to advertise their business on Detailing World.
*Membership is not compulsory.* But you will need to abide by the forum rules of No Commercial posting or Company advertising in pictures if the post's are deemed commercial they will be removed. Repetative posts by same individuals could be deemed as commercial.There is no need for any other changes to take place on your current account. 
*
Q. I have my Business Name as my Username on Detailing World will I have to change it?

A. *Of course not! Your more than welcome to keep the name you have set up with. (New members names will be vetted)

*Q. It must be a fortune for this exposure! How much does joining cost?

A. *Membership for 12 months is only £150 for the basic package, or £200 for the 'enhanced' one, paid when you join. This works out to only £12.50 or £16.67 a month! 
*
Q. Ok that sounds good but how many people visit Detailing World and will see my Studio Details?

A. *Our stats for the month of June 2007 indicate Detailing World had 133,005 Visitors and a staggering 2,231,98 Page views. The average time on the site is 13.54. Just over 18% of those statistics are from new visitors.










*Q. Who will be able to see "The Studio" section?

A. *Anyone who visits the site will see your details, the section is shown even if your not logged in so people do not need to join the site to enjoy viewing your details.

*Q.* *Smashing, how about posting?

A.* Only paid up members will be able to Create a post, however any logged in member to the site will be able to reply.
*
Q. Where do I sign?*

*A. *Right here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/payments.php

Finally DW have the right to refuse entry to anyone to the studio .


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

I will be signing up shortly.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

im doing it now:thumb: now what? i have paid via pay pal under the email [email protected] i know its a old email addy that i cant be bothered to change


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

When I "wedged up" count me in, just need to do some damn cars now!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah i think ill have some of this aswell.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't suppose you can pay monthly? Just spent all my money on a new van!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Don't suppose you can pay monthly? Just spent all my money on a new van!


Yeah i was going to ask this too!


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Don't suppose you can pay monthly? Just spent all my money on a new van!





13yearoldetailer said:


> Yeah i was going to ask this too!


Hi Gents,

In a word, no. We arent planning on doing payments on a monthly basis. Our original pricing was going to be a lot more for a year but we bought this down to a figure that we believed was more manageable and to give you guys maximum value for money and would not be too much of a struggle to pay.

If we were to price it monthly we would have to put the price back up to the old figure we discussed which would mean you would only get 3 months for the price of one year.... This is the benefit of the 1 year price.

I dont believe you will be able to get focussed advertising to a key audience anywhere else for a year for £150.00..... I think it represents amazing value for money...

13YOD - I saw that you said you guessed you wouldnt be able to join? I dont know why you thought that little fella... Of course you can... "Said in a Jerry Maguire voice" Show me the money!!

DWC


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Haha, with all the hype previously about me posting up my email and website i thought i wouldn't be able to :lol:

Will certainly be paying in the next few weeks


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Haha, with all the hype previously about me posting up my email and website i thought i wouldn't be able to :lol:
> 
> Will certainly be paying in the next few weeks


What I would like though is a conversation with your Father confirming that he is fine to have his young sons contact details plastered all over an internet website.

As I say though in theory I dont have an issue.

DWC


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can an invoice be issued so it can be claimed back?


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Can an invoice be issued so it can be claimed back?


If you do it through paypal you will get an invoice surely?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think this is an excellent idea and I'll deffinatly be signing up. Just a couple questions: :speechles 

How will the company reviews work? Will somebody travel around the country doing this or would we have to come to you?

and

Have you considered producing some 'DW Approved' stickers for reviewed companies?

Cheers


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the only problem for this is people signing up and posing as a reputable, reliable company when they arent, people would still be wise to choose by recommendation rather than just someone who has paid £120 to appear in a "proffesional" section of the forum.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ good point well made, but i also think its fair that people who are getting work through the forum to contribute towards the cost etc :thumb: 

On the other hand people interested can just browse through the threds etc of the user and they will soon see if they are proper or not


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

james b said:


> ^^ good point well made, but i also think its fair that people who are getting work through the forum to contribute towards the cost etc :thumb:
> 
> On the other hand people interested can just browse through the threds etc of the user and they will soon see if they are proper or not


Yeah totally agree, still when my website is finished I'll be signing up anyway


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice to see this section growing with some new faces


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll be another very shortly


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Engine_Swap said:


> I'll be another very shortly


Me 3


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Me 3


No offence Gaz, but why pay out all that money if you only post details every quarter?

If I was 13, I wouldn't spend my hard earned just to get a signature.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> No offence Gaz, but why pay out all that money if you only post details every quarter?
> 
> If I was 13, I wouldn't spend my hard earned just to get a signature.


agreed... and without throwing a spanner in the works and sounding like im being negative... if everyone signs up to the studio section even if there not pro then doesnt that take away the point of having a separate paid section? It kind of does in my eyes...


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> agreed... and without throwing a spanner in the works and sounding like im being negative... if everyone signs up to the studio section even if there not pro then doesnt that take away the point of having a separate paid section? It kind of does in my eyes...


That was the point I was making earlier. It would be better suited for those who need to make a living out of it. That and if they are doing it full time they should be good at it otherwise if everyone joins up then its gonna be hard to pick out those who are worth letting detail/valet your car etc.


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

I've noticed that the Studio section generally has far fewer people viewing than the Showroom section. Which, given the the aims of the former, suggests it's not working too well. Do people think that 'subscription only' means they can't view? Could things be explained better? 

IMO the work (and advice) of the professionals is what inspires us amateurs and makes DW so good.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

is their a price for extended membership, or can you only get it for 12months at a time?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I understand where you are coming from. Although, its paid itself back double maybe triple of what I paid for it in work from the forum.

:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i may be subscribing shortly, but i thought it might be easier to get longer membership, is there a discount for buying 2+ years?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a one year subscription .... havent thought about longer memberships


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

I see this has now increased too 150.00 per year

How come when the others joined for 120.00??

So new people wanting too join have to pay the new increased fee


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Guess its up to the forum management. Those that are "in" will have to choose at renewal time if its worth the extra £30 to stay involved in supporting a forum we all love.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Personally I think £150 is now too cheap, the fee's went up just like inflation and fuel prices, in fact if DW was to go up like fuel it'd now be £300 a year and still money very very very well spent.

Best those thinking of joining pay up quickly before the next price rise  Also nice to see some who posted that they will be joining but several months later still haven't


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I paid the extra even though i thought it was 120. Half way through i noticed 150 and still pressed the button. £30 quid is one cheap night in the pub here, compared to a years subscription where even if you dont do it to generate buusiness you dont have to skulk around posting in the showroom, cant show your van, so that limits your pics if you dont have much room. Its the freedom thats the best bit:thumb:


----------



## MaxSTATUs (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi evryone!!! Its hard to read a lot of english text for me. Sorry if i'v posted smwhere wrong ok?

My trouble is:
I want to build and open my own detail studio in Russia. But i cant find any examples i your Gallery=)) Please help! Want to look some realy nice studios or centers before i get started=))

THX!!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MaxSTATUs said:


> Hi evryone!!! Its hard to read a lot of english text for me. Sorry if i'v posted smwhere wrong ok?
> 
> My trouble is:
> I want to build and open my own detail studio in Russia. But i cant find any examples i your Gallery=)) Please help! Want to look some realy nice studios or centers before i get started=))
> ...


This section may help. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=31


----------



## MaxSTATUs (Nov 26, 2010)

THX!
I've spent lot of time reading that section. BUT, there are garages and little studios at most. Where can i find big detailing centers?? I'm newbie here, and your forum is huge for me... 

maybe it's hard to understand my english.. i didnt practice for a long time.


----------

